# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Online Vragenlijst Over Gewicht

## Nina13

*Beste mannen en vrouwen op het medicity-forum,* 

Ik ben Nina en ik bezig met mijn afstudeeronderzoek. 
Zouden jullie een online vragenlijst willen invullen 
over het gewicht en lichaamsbeeld van anderen en van jezelf? 
Het duurt ongeveer 15-20 minuten om deze vragenlijst in te vullen. 

*Waarom zou u meedoen aan dit onderzoek?* 

 U maakt kans op een cadeaubon van 25 euro.
 Uw mening is belangrijk. 
 U draagt bij aan wetenschappelijk onderzoek. 

Alvast bedankt! 
Vriendelijke groet, 
Nina 

https://nlpsych.qualtrics.com/SE/?SI...7hjCxG41YFXlt2

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Nina,

Veel succes met je onderzoek, hopelijk krijg je veel reacties!
Ik heb de vragenlijst ingevuld hoor  :Smile: 

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Nina13

Beste Luuss!

Erg bedankt! Ik hoop ook op veel reacties  :Smile: 

Groet!! Nina

----------


## faytje

Hallo Nina,
Ik heb hem ingevuld, confronterend daar ik nu na ruim 45 kilo af gevallen te zijn kamp met ondergewicht! heel veel succes! ben benieuwd naar de afloop.
hartelijke groeten, angelique

----------


## Nina13

Beste Anqelique, 
Dank u wel voor het invullen van de vragenlijst!
Vriendelijke groet! 
Nina

----------


## Mizzepi

Heb net de vragenlijst ingevuld.

----------


## Nina13

Super! Dank je wel!
Vriendelijke groet, 
Nina

----------


## Lecter2

Als je een keer een korte versie neer zet vul ik hem in. Maar het duurde mij iets te lang, dus halverwege afgehaakt....

----------


## Nina13

Beste Lecter, 
Jammer! Je mag hem ook in delen invullen. 
Dus als je later toch nog zin hebt om de rest in te vullen, 
als het goed is begint de vragenlijst waar je bent gestopt. 

Volgende keer zal ik een kortere vragenlijst opstellen. 
In ieder geval bedankt voor de moeite!

Groeten, 
Nina

----------


## christel1

't lukt me niet, misschien omdat ik belgisch ben ???

----------


## Nina13

Mag ik vragen wat er niet lukt?

----------


## lizzyc

Ik heb de vragenlijst ingevuld: ik vond het zeer zinvol en hoop dat het een bijdrage kan leveren aan het onderzoek!

----------


## Nina13

Dank je wel voor het invullen. 
Ik ben blij dat het voor jou zinvol is geweest. 
Het zal zeker een bijdrage zijn!
Fijne avond, 
Nina

----------


## christel1

Hij nam niks aan van mijn gegevens, moest meer spaties enzo invoeren maar dat lukte ook niet.... zal nog eens proberen zeker ?

----------


## Nina13

Mag het natuurlijk nogmaals proberen, maar wat vreemd. 
Ik hoop dat het lukt!

In iedergeval bedankt voor de moeite!
Groet,
Nina

----------


## carineke

Ziezo, ik heb ze eveneens ingvuld, ik hoop dat je er goede resultaten mee behaald en wens je veel succes met je studie's.

Groetjes Carine

----------


## Nina13

Beste Carine, 
Dank je wel voor het invullen en de succes wensen!
Fijne avond, 
Nina

----------


## christel1

U kunt pas doorgaan met de enquête als u het volgende hebt gecorrigeerd:
•Fout 1 
•Voer een geldig getal in.
•Fout 2 
•Voer een geldig getal in.
•Fout 3 
•Voer een geldig getal in.
•Fout 4 
•Voer een geldig antwoord in met tekst en zonder getallen of leestekens.
Dit krijg ik als foutmeldingen....

----------


## Nina13

Ik denk dat ik begrijp wat je bedoelt. 
Bij deze vragen is het de bedoeling dat je enkel een getal invult. 
Dus op de vraag wat is uw leeftijd, bv enkel: *35*

Lukt het zo wel?
Groet!

----------


## christel1

ha het is toch gelukt ....

----------


## Nina13

Dat is fijn om te horen!
Nogmaals dank voor de moeite!

----------


## christel1

maar het is wel raar om over jezelf te schrijven zelle... maar vond het wel een fijne vragenlijst

----------


## lizzyc

mocht je willen: ik kan de link ook op facebook e.d. zetten, dus.........

----------


## Nina13

Beste iedereen, 
Dank jullie wel voor het invullen van de vragenlijst!
Ik ga de vragenlijst offline halen. 
Voor degenen die aangegeven hebben interesse te hebben de resultaten zullen een mail ontvangen binnen enkele weken. 

Nogmaals bedankt!
Vriendelijke groet, 
Nina

----------

